# MCC, MCCUSD medical digital currency, Bervey



## leigh354 (16 April 2021)

Has anyone ever heard of a cryptocurrency called MCC (MCCUSD(medical digital currency))?

Not medical cannabis coin

I had a friend telling me about it and i couldn't find any information on it what so ever. It is offered by a so called company called Bervey that is ment to be from the UK using mt4 to trade it. There are 2 websites for this company, im presuming 1 or both are fake, I know to be careful.


----------



## moXJO (17 April 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a cryptocurrency called MCC (MCCUSD(medical digital currency))?
> 
> Not medical cannabis coin
> 
> I had a friend telling me about it and i couldn't find any information on it what so ever. It is offered by a so called company called Bervey that is ment to be from the UK using mt4 to trade it. There are 2 websites for this company, im presuming 1 or both are fake, I know to be careful.



Never heard of it.
There's a few here:
https://cryptoslate.com/cryptos/healthcare/


----------



## baaiker (20 April 2021)

I would be cautious, anything MT4 is likely to be rigged.  Guess they were going to introduce you to their personal trader too?


----------



## leigh354 (20 April 2021)

baaiker said:


> I would be cautious, anything MT4 is likely to be rigged.  Guess they were going to introduce you to their personal trader too?



Yeah im been very cautious, ive done a few searches on the company and the reviews were not good, im sure i found that bervey was approved to trade in Australia, but im not 100% sure on that. No not a personal trader as such. But i was introduced to another person who also trades this currency and other cryptocurrencies and has done for 20 years apparently


----------



## baaiker (20 April 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Yeah im been very cautious, ive done a few searches on the company and the reviews were not good, im sure i found that bervey was approved to trade in Australia, but im not 100% sure on that. No not a personal trader as such. But i was introduced to another person who also trades this currency and other cryptocurrencies and has done for 20 years apparently



Excuse my cynicism, interesting I also just had a "friend" who showed me they made $11k profit on exactly MCCUSD, once bitten twice shy, no more needs to be said.  It is a con.


----------



## leigh354 (20 April 2021)

baaiker said:


> Excuse my cynicism, interesting I also just had a "friend" who showed me they made $11k profit on exactly MCCUSD, once bitten twice shy, no more needs to be said.  It is a con.



Yes thats what im thinking, its a "little" bit suspicious, especially when you cant get contact with the trading company itself, ill just stick to what im already doing with BTC in Australia, i am a beginner and dont want to be conned.


----------



## leigh354 (24 April 2021)

baaiker said:


> Excuse my cynicism, interesting I also just had a "friend" who showed me they made $11k profit on exactly MCCUSD, once bitten twice shy, no more needs to be said.  It is a con.



Do you mind me asking what this "friends" name was?


----------



## khoainuong (25 April 2021)

baaiker said:


> I would be cautious, anything MT4 is likely to be rigged.  Guess they were going to introduce you to their personal trader too?



I put money on this already. Please help me get my money back.


----------



## leigh354 (25 April 2021)

khoainuong said:


> I put money on this already. Please help me get my money back.



I don't know if or how you'll get it back, maybe you will, maybe you won't? maybe withdrawal it, i haven't put any money into it, whats the person's name who talked you into it?


----------



## AstraZ (27 April 2021)

baaiker said:


> I would be cautious, anything MT4 is likely to be rigged.  Guess they were going to introduce you to their personal trader too?



You are 100% correct, that's how they start the game


leigh354 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a cryptocurrency called MCC (MCCUSD(medical digital currency))?
> 
> Not medical cannabis coin
> 
> I had a friend telling me about it and i couldn't find any information on it what so ever. It is offered by a so called company called Bervey that is ment to be from the UK using mt4 to trade it. There are 2 websites for this company, im presuming 1 or both are fake, I know to be careful.



I will tell my story, please tell yours if it's similar. I still didn't invest with them, still watching..
I was contacted someone through Whatsapp from China...Chat was so lovely...then introduce another person as a master...His name was starting from J, and contact number was ended from 364 (Country code was from China)..He is sending me nice graphs, giving some correct technical analysis, asking me to start trading with Berveyd...Last two weeks, there were lot of messages about MCCUSD. Is your story similar? It sounds like this is a good scam. Share yor experience


----------



## leigh354 (27 April 2021)

AstraZ said:


> You are 100% correct, that's how they start the game
> 
> I will tell my story, please tell yours if it's similar. I still didn't invest with them, still watching..
> I was contacted someone through Whatsapp from China...Chat was so lovely...then introduce another person as a master...His name was starting from J, and contact number was ended from 364 (Country code was from China)..He is sending me nice graphs, giving some correct technical analysis, asking me to start trading with Berveyd...Last two weeks, there were lot of messages about MCCUSD. Is your story similar? It sounds like this is a good scam. Share yor experience



Mine is very similar except the first contact is from HK but with an English number, the second contact is from England ending in 627, he was very pushy sending me graphs alot and asking me to invest $1000 into it to have a go at trading with him. I told him no several times. I tried contacting berveyd to get more information. The lack on contact was pretty much a dead giveaway. Unfortunately i did sign up to berveyd to have a look at the platform, i never put any money into it though, now im trying to get the account closed and they are refusing to close it.


----------



## VinJR123 (28 April 2021)

Hi, 
I will tell my story too. I randomly got a text from +1 (587) 551-5555, google the code and it is from Canada. Then it refers me to a lady from HK to chat. Starting from 21 April. At first, just chatting about life and pandemic in the area. Then out of sudden talking about crypto. When she talking about crypto, she typing long sentences and nonstop about crypto or investing news. In one of those chats, she does mention MCCUSD, there is where I found this site. I already found it weird from the beginning, but I just play along to see how she responded. Up til now, she hasn't talked about Berveyd, or asking me to join her trade. Only talking about profit. Telling me that she has been making around 2400 to 3000 a day with 30K Equity, probably waiting for me to say I am want to join too or sth, but I won't be asking to join. I am still curious how far this will go on.  Lol


----------



## leigh354 (28 April 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Mine is very similar except the first contact is from HK but with an English number, the second contact is from England ending in 627, he was very pushy sending me graphs alot and asking me to invest $1000 into it to have a go at trading with him. I told him no several times. I tried contacting berveyd to get more information. The lack on contact was pretty much a dead giveaway. Unfortunately i did sign up to berveyd to have a look at the platform, i never put any money into it though, now im trying to get the account closed and they are refusing to close it. I also still watch the chart and look fir information on it


----------



## leigh354 (28 April 2021)

Im waiting for someon to say a name, im also waiting to see how far this will go on, i still talk with this girl,she is nice, ive been offered to meet her in HK For a holiday, we dont talk about mcc at all anymore


----------



## Vim123 (1 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Im waiting for someon to say a name, im also waiting to see how far this will go on, i still talk with this girl,she is nice, ive been offered to meet her in HK For a holiday, we dont talk about mcc at all anymore


----------



## Vim123 (1 May 2021)

Mine the same case. Got introduced as from Malaysia running a business. Made me to invest 2000 and as of yesterday morning in mt4 had 8000 and by evening it was drop down to negative.


----------



## leigh354 (1 May 2021)

Vim123 said:


> Mine the same case. Got introduced as from Malaysia running a business. Made me to invest 2000 and as of yesterday morning in mt4 had 8000 and by evening it was drop down to negative.



Yeah, im not sure about mt4 or berveyd, every thing i found when i was researching was negative and i couldn't find anything on the currency itself. The mentor, teacher or friend she put me on to told me it is hidden in the medical technology blockchain and available through p2p transactions. Im only a beginner and i dont know if there are hidden currencies, i no longer talk to him, he was mean't to be an experienced Investor from England and this person does actually exist by his name and the information i was given about him was correct, but the person i was actually chatting to was most likely not him, his English wasn't quite right for someone who is meant to be British and have a good education. Every now and then ill try researching a bit more. I have asked on a couple of Facebook groups but ive had no responses.


----------



## Dio930 (3 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Im waiting for someon to say a name, im also waiting to see how far this will go on, i still talk with this girl,she is nice, ive been offered to meet her in HK For a holiday, we dont talk about mcc at all anymore


----------



## Dio930 (3 May 2021)

Well I also have one almost carbon copy !!


----------



## abigfool (6 May 2021)

It’s a trap. I feel like the biggest idiot. I lost my money.


----------



## Dio930 (7 May 2021)

Feel bad about the loss but not the fact you were fooled , it all starts very innocently to gain your trust , not your fault for being trusting , life is about lessons , put the cost of the loss  down  as the cost of the lesson , only life teaches you these lessons unfortunately they can be expensive


----------



## leigh354 (7 May 2021)

This is part of the reason i asked on here... I did multiple google searches, i had things come up about MCC, but they were nothing to do with the medical industry unless it was medical cannabis coin but it was no where near the price that MCCUSD was meant to be trading at. I could find nothing at the same trading rate to do with the medical industry.


----------



## leigh354 (7 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> This is part of the reason i asked on here... I did multiple google searches, i had things come up about MCC, but they were nothing to do with the medical industry unless it was medical cannabis coin but it was no where near the price that MCCUSD was meant to be trading at. I could find nothing at the same trading rate to do with the medical industry.



Even the bervey website was pretty bad to use. No information, really bad customer service. Just not set up the way you would think it should be， half the links barely work.


----------



## Dio930 (7 May 2021)

Lianna


----------



## Dio930 (7 May 2021)

I jumped on line and googled it as quickly as she sent the info , I could not find anything other than what you mentioned , that made me suspicious, so I continued to search and I found this site ! Even the bervey website was pretty bad to use. No information, really bad customer service. Just not set up the way you would think it should be， half the links barely work.


----------



## Kiki2018 (14 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> This is part of the reason i asked on here... I did multiple google searches, i had things come up about MCC, but they were nothing to do with the medical industry unless it was medical cannabis coin but it was no where near the price that MCCUSD was meant to be trading at. I could find nothing at the same trading rate to do with the medical industry.



My question is can't MT4 root out this guys on their platform or take responsibilities of people's losses? 
i remember when  i bought something from Amazon and the item turned out to be opposite of my expectation, Amazon took responsibility of it and refunded my money.
Therefore, if MT4 is porous given scammers privy to scam innocent beginners then they have to take full responsibility possibly bring them to book.


----------



## Sean7756 (14 May 2021)

I would like to share my experience, but before that, what has been on my mind is, as you can see in the picture, is this MetaTrader 4 platform or a fake platform?


----------



## leigh354 (14 May 2021)

Sean7756 said:


> I would like to share my experience, but before that, what has been on my mind is, as you can see in the picture, is this MetaTrader 4 platform or a fake platform?
> View attachment 124284
> 
> View attachment 124285



As far as im aware, that is mt4 platform, just a company specific version, the software itself connects to the brokers sever which gives mt4 the information it needs for you to trade. 

The software can be customised with company logos, i saw it with another company a couple of weeks ago... Which was also a scam company but from a different contact. She already knew she wasn't going to get anywhere with me before she or it mentioned it 🤣.

That is a different website to what i  was given, i was given www.berveyd.com, which im pretty sure is fake and its sever is located in Hong Kong. I dont know about www.berfx.com im presuming its also fake, im sure this server is located in England. I could be wrong. None of these websites have good reviews.

I wouldn't invest in it through Bervey. It can't be trusted.

If i found MCC through a trusted Australian broker, then i might consider putting money into it.


----------



## Sean7756 (14 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> As far as im aware, that is mt4 platform, just a company specific version, the software itself connects to the brokers sever which gives mt4 the information it needs for you to trade.
> 
> The software can be customised with company logos, i saw it with another company a couple of weeks ago... Which was also a scam company but from a different contact. She already knew she wasn't going to get anywhere with me before she or it mentioned it 🤣.
> 
> ...



I totally agree that this software can be customized with company logos, because IG MT4 offers the same.
Unfortunately, I found out about this fraud when it was too late. And it's very frustrating for someone who's just gotten into this business.


----------



## Dio930 (15 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> As far as im aware, that is mt4 platform, just a company specific version, the software itself connects to the brokers sever which gives mt4 the information it needs for you to trade.
> 
> The software can be customised with company logos, i saw it with another company a couple of weeks ago... Which was also a scam company but from a different contact. She already knew she wasn't going to get anywhere with me before she or it mentioned it 🤣.
> 
> ...



Leigh, ....what about trasuredcap ? 
anyone had dealings ?


----------



## moXJO (17 May 2021)

Wait were you guys receiving phone calls to sign up?


----------



## Dio930 (17 May 2021)

Kiki2018 said:


> My question is can't MT4 root out this guys on their platform or take responsibilities of people's losses?
> i remember when  i bought something from Amazon and the item turned out to be opposite of my expectation, Amazon took responsibility of it and refunded my money.
> Therefore, if MT4 is porous given scammers privy to scam innocent beginners then they have to take full responsibility possibly bring them to book.



Mt4 is no different than Facebook, where ethics are concerned, MT4 allow fraudsters to operate on their system and Facebook allow continued advertising by scammers! It’s a whole new world of deceit and lies = crime


----------



## UncleBob007 (21 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Im waiting for someon to say a name, im also waiting to see how far this will go on, i still talk with this girl,she is nice, ive been offered to meet her in HK For a holiday, we dont talk about mcc at all anymore



Does Chen sound familiar ;-)


----------



## UncleBob007 (21 May 2021)

UncleBob007 said:


> Does Chen sound familiar ;-)


----------



## leigh354 (21 May 2021)

Nah not even close, ive got Li


----------



## UncleBob007 (21 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Nah not even close, ive got Li



haha I'm on the same boat as you man. Second week now and playing around, just for fun. Did you got any photographs, I've got couple, like this pretty Asian girl, wears light blue outfit. Got even couple of videos, like one from the office overlooking some buildings, and also from restaurant, just introducing herself and 3 friends hahahah - any familiarities??  

I've asked if she will teach me trading on DEMO MT4 account, and she said yes....... still hesitating, but might give it a crack, just for fun!


----------



## Dio930 (21 May 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Nah not even close, ive got Li



Yep ! Li Anna ! I mentioned her name earlier


----------



## Dio930 (21 May 2021)

UncleBob007 said:


> haha I'm on the same boat as you man. Second week now and playing around, just for fun. Did you got any photographs, I've got couple, like this pretty Asian girl, wears light blue outfit. Got even couple of videos, like one from the office overlooking some buildings, and also from restaurant, just introducing herself and 3 friends hahahah - any familiarities??
> 
> I've asked if she will teach me trading on DEMO MT4 account, and she said yes....... still hesitating, but might give it a crack, just for fun!


----------



## leigh354 (21 May 2021)

Dio930 said:


> Yep ! Li Anna ! I mentioned her name earlier



Not the same Li the one i was talking to lasts name begins with y


----------



## UncleBob007 (24 May 2021)

Not the same girl, I've deleted all the pictures from my whatsup account though!


----------



## Dio930 (24 May 2021)

UncleBob007 said:


> Not the same girl, I've deleted all the pictures from my whatsup account though!



Any of these , Bob ?


----------



## marwick (2 June 2021)

I have also been contacted by an Asian girl name Chen Xinyang. She also talked about MCCUSD and say it the market is very potential. In the beginning, she asked about Australia, trying to talk naturally as much as possible. Then She mentioned cryptocurrency and mccusd-b. She asked me to trade with her via MT4. I don't want to be conned so I refused and she blocked me. Who has ever invested in Mt4? Is it safe? And if Mccusd is a kind of forex trading?


----------



## marwick (2 June 2021)

UncleBob007 said:


> Does Chen sound familiar ;-)



is it chen xinyang


----------



## Cblock (4 June 2021)

leigh354 said:


> As far as im aware, that is mt4 platform, just a company specific version, the software itself connects to the brokers sever which gives mt4 the information it needs for you to trade.
> 
> The software can be customised with company logos, i saw it with another company a couple of weeks ago... Which was also a scam company but from a different contact. She already knew she wasn't going to get anywhere with me before she or it mentioned it 🤣.
> 
> ...



Has anyone that has been suckered in actually withdrawn money from Bervey?

I unfortunately did, same story, random message from an Asian girl in Hong Kong on WhatsApp... Chatted away and mentioned she trades crypto as a hobby. She never asked me to trade with her and never asked for any details of mine. I was curious about crypto to begin with so I found out a little more. Helped me get all set up, was a long pain in the ass, set up MT4 account, link Bervey account, set up currency wallet through OKEX which she suggested. Nothing has actually gone “wrong” as such, money went in, have traded and all appears to work as it should, made some good trades and made some bad ones too. I didn’t actually think to try withdraw while I had some cash in there... Has anyone that has actually been sucked in this far actually been able to withdraw cash from Bervey? 

I did some googling and found this forum and some bad reviews on Bervey so I questioned her about it, she said she had a college professor friend in the UK where she studied and is a deputy director of 3i Group,  he gave her details of the Bervey broker to check out.... After looking on a legit US Government site, Bervey Group is a registered MSB and looks legit from that end.
Biggest thing I didn’t understand is not finding info on MCCUSD.a
She hasn’t blocked me or anything yet after questioning it, just said if I’m not comfortable just to withdraw the cash (she doesn’t know I have none to withdraw)


----------



## leigh354 (4 June 2021)

Cblock said:


> Has anyone that has been suckered in actually withdrawn money from Bervey?
> 
> I unfortunately did, same story, random message from an Asian girl in Hong Kong on WhatsApp... Chatted away and mentioned she trades crypto as a hobby. She never asked me to trade with her and never asked for any details of mine. I was curious about crypto to begin with so I found out a little more. Helped me get all set up, was a long pain in the ass, set up MT4 account, link Bervey account, set up currency wallet through OKEX which she suggested. Nothing has actually gone “wrong” as such, money went in, have traded and all appears to work as it should, made some good trades and made some bad ones too. I didn’t actually think to try withdraw while I had some cash in there... Has anyone that has actually been sucked in this far actually been able to withdraw cash from Bervey?
> 
> ...



This sounds exactly like the girl i was talking to....


----------



## leigh354 (4 June 2021)

Cblock said:


> Has anyone that has been suckered in actually withdrawn money from Bervey?
> 
> I unfortunately did, same story, random message from an Asian girl in Hong Kong on WhatsApp... Chatted away and mentioned she trades crypto as a hobby. She never asked me to trade with her and never asked for any details of mine. I was curious about crypto to begin with so I found out a little more. Helped me get all set up, was a long pain in the ass, set up MT4 account, link Bervey account, set up currency wallet through OKEX which she suggested. Nothing has actually gone “wrong” as such, money went in, have traded and all appears to work as it should, made some good trades and made some bad ones too. I didn’t actually think to try withdraw while I had some cash in there... Has anyone that has actually been sucked in this far actually been able to withdraw cash from Bervey?
> 
> ...



Pretty Asian girl that apprently drives a pink Bentley?
I got as far as signing up to berveyd, i never put any cash into it, i wasn't comfortable with the reviews i had already looked at... Most of the reviews were saying that they had trouble withdrawing, i also started to pick up on a few thing that weren't quite right about what she was saying.

The college professors English didn't seem very good for someone who was born and educated in the UK either. This person does exist as far as im aware but im sure the whatsapp person professor is not him.

 Let us know if you manage to successfully withdrawal, im curious.


----------



## Cblock (8 June 2021)

leigh354 said:


> Pretty Asian girl that apprently drives a pink Bentley?
> I got as far as signing up to berveyd, i never put any cash into it, i wasn't comfortable with the reviews i had already looked at... Most of the reviews were saying that they had trouble withdrawing, i also started to pick up on a few thing that weren't quite right about what she was saying.
> 
> The college professors English didn't seem very good for someone who was born and educated in the UK either. This person does exist as far as im aware but im sure the whatsapp person professor is not him.
> ...



No Bentley here, Merc GLC for this girl. 

I haven't gone any further to put more cash in to try it out, but like i said, putting money on and trading there were no alarm bells... Still talk to her out of curiosity, still seems nice enough and still helpful but i'm curious to see if she eventually stops chatting or loses interest even though she knows i've stopped trading, just to see if that's their aim. Apparently she plans to come to Australia in a few months and "wants my help to plan her travels". 

Was the professor named Jamie Spunton?


----------



## leigh354 (8 June 2021)

Cblock said:


> No Bentley here, Merc GLC for this girl.
> 
> I haven't gone any further to put more cash in to try it out, but like i said, putting money on and trading there were no alarm bells... Still talk to her out of curiosity, still seems nice enough and still helpful but i'm curious to see if she eventually stops chatting or loses interest even though she knows i've stopped trading, just to see if that's their aim. Apparently she plans to come to Australia in a few months and "wants my help to plan her travels".
> 
> Was the professor named Jamie Spunton?



Jamie Supple was his name.

Still sounds like the same girl... Cars may have changed, i know she was looking at others awhile ago, she has friends with a porche and masarti aswell, mine also had plans to come to Australia, we were talking about meeting so i could see her trade MCC and she can show me in person, including the records of money going back into her bank account.


----------



## Tastetheworld (8 June 2021)

Hi guys here Carlo. Yesterday bervey grouo sent me and other 93 person an email about a promotion on deposit. Me and the other 93 person then started a provate mail chats and found out that we all got scammed by this li qi or James or similiar hong kong person. I personally lost 16000 dollars and many other even more.
We are trying to get to a lawyer to try tetrieve our money. 
My email is carlo.ditodaro@live.it  send me an email and i ll add you on the email group andnplan our next moves.
Lets get these ***** down.
I was also trading MCC usd then james even offer me to loan me some money to trade bit coin with him on FOwin.in super doggy website.
They target only australian people aswell.
Cheers guys, hope we can make something about it.


----------



## Tastetheworld (8 June 2021)




----------



## Tastetheworld (8 June 2021)




----------



## Tastetheworld (8 June 2021)

Once i mamaged to withdraw 100 usd from my 5000 at the time. It took me ages and james and li qi knew that i was trying to withdraw.  They surely allowed it just to confort me about the legitimacy of all that bervey ****. Infact the day after i put in 10k more.


----------



## leigh354 (8 June 2021)

Tastetheworld said:


> View attachment 125700



Looks like the same girl i was talking to. Different number though.


----------



## Cblock (8 June 2021)

Tastetheworld said:


> Hi guys here Carlo. Yesterday bervey grouo sent me and other 93 person an email about a promotion on deposit. Me and the other 93 person then started a provate mail chats and found out that we all got scammed by this li qi or James or similiar hong kong person. I personally lost 16000 dollars and many other even more.
> We are trying to get to a lawyer to try tetrieve our money.
> My email is carlo.ditodaro@live.it  send me an email and i ll add you on the email group andnplan our next moves.
> Lets get these ***** down.
> ...



Hey Carlo, sounds like there’s a few of us... I got that email too, never thought to get a group chat going, smart move!

So they confronted you when you were trying to withdraw money? 

“Lucy” was the name of the person chatting to me. I’ll put up some screenshots. 

Also when the first random message happened, it was on “Lucy’s” business account which has a Thai number, then she said after a short conversation to message her on her personal account which was a HK number. Will throw those up too


----------



## leigh354 (8 June 2021)

Cblock said:


> Hey Carlo, sounds like there’s a few of us... I got that email too, never thought to get a group chat going, smart move!
> 
> So they confronted you when you were trying to withdraw money?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cblock (8 June 2021)

Tastetheworld said:


> Once i mamaged to withdraw 100 usd from my 5000 at the time. It took me ages and james and li qi knew that i was trying to withdraw.  They surely allowed it just to confort me about the legitimacy of all that bervey ****. Infact the day after i put in 10k more.



Also I was randomly searching “Bervey Group” related posts on Facebook and Insta and come across a few random Vietnamese traders that were plugging promotions for Bervey Group and Eco Invest Group. Anyway I randomly messaged one of the traders I found and asked about Bervey and this is what he said... I got no idea what’s the truth now. Not sure what he meant by withdraw quickly though lol


----------



## leigh354 (8 June 2021)

These are some more photos


----------



## leigh354 (8 June 2021)

Cblock said:


> Also I was randomly searching “Bervey Group” related posts on Facebook and Insta and come across a few random Vietnamese traders that were plugging promotions for Bervey Group and Eco Invest Group. Anyway I randomly messaged one of the traders I found and asked about Bervey and this is what he said... I got no idea what’s the truth now. Not sure what he meant by withdraw quickly though lol



This is what i found... Still i wouldn't trust it


----------



## TDtrading (16 July 2021)

OK after reading this thread, I'll add my story here too, Ellie is the HK girl I was contacted by using her NZ number then changing it to a HK number. She too introduced me to MCFUSD medical coin future and a broker BOP Global limited. Did my reviews of the broker and it seemed decent enough. So I got trading made some money then was asked to increase it by a lot. I ended up making 200000 but trouble was trying to withdraw it. Apparently I had to deposit 10000 to thaw my account for withdrawls, something was fishy about that but I obviously couldn't leave all that money made so I agreed to a deal with the HK girl to deposit a fraction and see give the rest. Needless to say it has all gone dark after my deposit. 

Does anyone know if there is a way that you can withdraw or even transfer money between mt4 accounts as I now it might be a lost cause but I still hold out hope. I have filed with drawl requests with the broker already but think it might be pointless.


----------



## abigfool (28 August 2021)

TDtrading said:


> OK after reading this thread, I'll add my story here too, Ellie is the HK girl I was contacted by using her NZ number then changing it to a HK number. She too introduced me to MCFUSD medical coin future and a broker BOP Global limited. Did my reviews of the broker and it seemed decent enough. So I got trading made some money then was asked to increase it by a lot. I ended up making 200000 but trouble was trying to withdraw it. Apparently I had to deposit 10000 to thaw my account for withdrawls, something was fishy about that but I obviously couldn't leave all that money made so I agreed to a deal with the HK girl to deposit a fraction and see give the rest. Needless to say it has all gone dark after my deposit.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way that you can withdraw or even transfer money between mt4 accounts as I now it might be a lost cause but I still hold out hope. I have filed with drawl requests with the broker already but think it might be pointless.



Similar story here, once I mentioned withdrawing part of it, she said “one more trade” then proceeded to screw me over


----------



## abigfool (28 August 2021)

does anyone know if we can claim this on a tax asset loss or something that may help us recover any money ? Cheers


----------



## gotbooped (28 August 2021)

Chen Xiyan  ?


----------



## gotbooped (28 August 2021)

abigfool said:


> does anyone know if we can claim this on a tax asset loss or something that may help us recover any money ? Cheers



Im in the same boat as you mate fml


----------



## gotbooped (28 August 2021)

Pretty sure im 17k aud stuck in their fake site


----------



## abigfool (29 August 2021)

gotbooped said:


> Pretty sure im 17k aud stuck in their fake site



It’s the worst feeling knowing your hard earned money was stolen. If I lost it trading it wouldn’t be as bad , but the fact I never had a chance, and was being played  is the worst


----------



## gotbooped (29 August 2021)

abigfool said:


> It’s the worst feeling knowing your hard earned money was stolen. If I lost it trading it wouldn’t be as bad , but the fact I never had a chance, and was being played  is the worst



Im still in contact with the girl too trying to see if she will let me withdrawl i doubt it but its w.e


----------



## abigfool (29 August 2021)

gotbooped said:


> Im still in contact with the girl too trying to see if she will let me withdrawl i doubt it but its w.e



keep at it, I was subtly saying im going to withdraw my inital amount i put in (just get my money back, no more, dont want to push my luck) then put even more in at a later date. But if she says "one more" or trys to entice you, dont do it.


----------



## gotbooped (29 August 2021)

abigfool said:


> keep at it, I was subtly saying im going to withdraw my inital amount i put in (just get my money back, no more, dont want to push my luck) then put even more in at a later date. But if she says "one more" or trys to entice you, dont do it.


----------



## gotbooped (29 August 2021)

Ngl i have so many photos its a shame  but too good to be true


----------



## onlinepuru (31 August 2021)

Wow, very similar guys. I received a whatsapp message about a month ago and the profile pic was a pretty girl...UK registered mobile number ending with 969..started conversation with general things and how accidentally she got my number and thought i was somebody else..blah blah and slowing asking me if i invest and she can teach me. She has been insisting me to learn investing from her and we can catch up when the pandemic is over etc etc. I agreed, opened MT4 account, registered etc and only yesterday she wanted me to start by investing USD5000...that made me super suspicious...she said if i can start with USD5000, i can make upto 10,000 profit a week..what a load of crap...i googled and found it is a scam..took a photo of it and sent her..i was still polite though....now she is still asking me to start with a small deposit. I am reporting it to Police as we speak.


----------



## abigfool (31 August 2021)

onlinepuru said:


> Wow, very similar guys. I received a whatsapp message about a month ago and the profile pic was a pretty girl...UK registered mobile number ending with 969..started conversation with general things and how accidentally she got my number and thought i was somebody else..blah blah and slowing asking me if i invest and she can teach me. She has been insisting me to learn investing from her and we can catch up when the pandemic is over etc etc. I agreed, opened MT4 account, registered etc and only yesterday she wanted me to start by investing USD5000...that made me super suspicious...she said if i can start with USD5000, i can make upto 10,000 profit a week..what a load of crap...i googled and found it is a scam..took a photo of it and sent her..i was still polite though....now she is still asking me to start with a small deposit. I am reporting it to Police as we speak
> 
> 
> onlinepuru said:
> ...


----------



## gotbooped (31 August 2021)

Tried to get her to allow me to withdrawl she tried to only allow me to withdrawl 100 and since i made a withdraw order for me she has since ghosted me its a big kick in the guts


----------



## gotbooped (31 August 2021)

So far reported them to the australian cyper crimes division :/ would suggest you all do the same and attempt to charge back through  your bank or broker / whatever platform you are using


----------



## abigfool (1 September 2021)

gotbooped said:


> So far reported them to the australian cyper crimes division :/ would suggest you all do the same and attempt to charge back through  your bank or broker / whatever platform you are using



Yeah good idea! ill do that too, let us know how you go


----------



## gotbooped (21 September 2021)

abigfool said:


> Yeah good idea! ill do that too, let us know how you go



The guy who got me is named jinghong wang
To no surpise i got more of his infomation he lives in china 🤔 had to send a report uk's cyber crime


----------



## bumblingmonkey (30 October 2021)

Damn... So that's what it was. I've lost 80k of my own money + approx. 500k of Jamie's and 10k of Li's. This whole experience was my introduction to investing, so I was unsure the whole way through. Honestly I've been too ashamed to talk about this because of the large amount of money and the fact I fell for the scam. Looks like the berveyd.com site I was using to store my trading funds no longer exists and I can't even log in to my MT4 account anymore - it says my credentials are invalid?

*My main question is: do I need to be worried about repaying the debts to Jamie and Li? What about MT4? It shows my balance as -269.4k, though my equity is positive due to Jamie's credit.*

My story:

I was found by some random Singaporean(?) chick, Li Yuting, on Whatsapp addressing me by a different name and then apologising for the mistake, but proceeded to want to be friends on the basis of my living in Australia. Was super suss about it to start, but the conversation was so normal for the first weeks before she even brought up MCCUSD and Bervey Group. Also her regular photos consistently showing the same person + her lunches, etc, made me trust it more. She even showed me the pink Bentley  Gave me the taster trading and I made 40k, then she introduced me to her UK mentor, Jamie. Got me to help her pick out a gift for his birthday too...

Regarding withdrawing my money, Li told me not to do it until I had made at least 60k profit, since the broker takes a slice whenever you withdraw. Much later, Jamie urged me to make sure I could withdraw money from the bervyd.com website, which I still haven't figured out.

Continuing to trade, often on my own, I proceeded to lose all the money I made + my principal.  Jamie and Li both kept enticing me to invest more money, even raise money by getting loans from friends and family (which I didn't do, thank God),  saying it was necessary to 'absorb the financial risk' of the market's volatility and to make back the money I'd lost. They advised I only trade with them and not on my own. 

I made profit with Jamie but ended up losing everything with Li, after which Li lent me 15k and Jamie, frustrated with how long things were taking, lent me enough credit to bring my MT4 balance to 100k. The only reason I didn't quit then was because both Li and Jamie lent me money without me asking. It appeared directly in my MT4 app as credit.

After the losses with Li, Jamie suggested I only trade with him, and it went well for a few days until I lost everything with him. He got into this strange frenzy of wiring me more and more credit, at which point I wasn't even trading with my own money, insisting the market would turn according to his predictions. After he'd lent me 500k in total, I said enough and that we'd try again another time when we'd calmed down. He's since told me I have bad luck in trading and it would be a good idea to make back my money with him and then get out of trading lol. That was back in June and I haven't taking up trading again since.

Both Li and Jamie had the habit of showing me screenshots of their losses/gains whenever we traded together, including the date + timestamps, which made them all the more credible. I guess they're part of a much larger group that is essentially earning that money whenever Jamie, Li and I lost - essentially means no loss for the group and a gain of whatever I've lost.


----------



## abigfool (31 October 2021)

Very unfortunate, they are very cunning and lure you in with pictures and small chat then they scam you. I haven’t told anyone except on this thread. 
I wouldn’t worry about owing them money. Once we deposited our money to bervey, it was already gone. We were trading with play money.


----------



## tumanako (18 November 2022)

abigfool said:


> Very unfortunate, they are very cunning and lure you in with pictures and small chat then they scam you. I haven’t told anyone except on this thread.
> I wouldn’t worry about owing them money. Once we deposited our money to bervey, it was already gone. We were trading with play money.


----------



## tumanako (18 November 2022)

Has anybody here come across Rina. Whatsapp girl contacted me recently with trading advice.


----------

